# Porto Alegre (RS) - Uma imersão nos Bairros Nobres da Zona Norte da Capital



## snowb (Dec 15, 2006)

ZekaPOA said:


> A avenida das palmeiras (foto 53) é um trecho da Protásio Alves, nos altos de Petrópolis. Creio que seja uma das poucas avenidas com palmeiras no Brasil onde elas ficam na calçada, e não no canteiro central.
> 
> Mas POA ainda tem mais grandes avenidas com muitas palmeiras do tipo Imperial, as mais conhecidas são a Osvaldo Aranha, João Pessoa, Getúlio Vargas e José de Alencar.


Pequena correção aqui: essas palmeiras não são as imperiais. Essas levam o nome popular de “Palmeira da Califórnia”.


----------



## DNA Mitocondrial (Sep 4, 2018)

Porto Alegre apesar de todos problemas urbanos mantém um charme formidável em certos locais. É comum ver cidades no Brasil onde mesmo regiões nobres apresentam urbanismo deficitário, não é o caso dos locais mostrados da foto, ótimas calçadas, ruas limpas, arquitetura linda, padrão urbanístico de 1º mundo. Quem dera a cidade fosse toda assim - e se fosse, não perderia em nada para muita cidade europeia por aí.

Aliás, o colega ali atrás disse que houve exagero nas fotos, discordo totalmente, seu registro está incrível, thread completo e muito competente como poucos existentes por aqui.


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

snowb said:


> Pequena correção aqui: essas palmeiras não são as imperiais. Essas levam o nome popular de “Palmeira da Califórnia”.


Exatamente, as que temos em POA podem ser chamadas de Californianas ou Whashigtonianas.
As Imperiais, são as mesas do Jardim Botânico do Rio e por ser de preferência do Imperador, foi assim classificada, são estas abaixo.


----------



## gabrields (Dec 2, 2009)

Pessoal, 

Muito obrigado pelo feedback de todos 😊 

Realmente é uma grande quantidade de fotos, mas *a idéia é tentar mostrar a essência desses bairros*. 

Como prometido, segue nessa segunda página mais uma sequência de cada bairro (ainda teremos mais nas páginas seguintes )


*BELA VISTA*

95










96










97










98










99










100










101










102










103










104










105










106










107










108










109










110










111










112










113










114










115










116










117










118










119










120










121










122










123













*PETRÓPOLIS*


124










125










126










127










128










129










130










131










132










133










134










135










136










137










138










139










140










141










142










143










144










145










146










147










148










149












*TRÊS FIGUEIRAS*


150










151










152










153










154










155










156










157










158










159










160










161










162










163










164

165












*MONT SERRAT*


166

*







*

167










168










169










170










171










172










173










174










175










176










177










178










179











180












*BOA VISTA*


181










182










183










184










185










186










189













*JARDIM EUROPA*



189










190


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

👏 👏 👏
Os bairros retratados nessa página são muito apreciados pra morar e estão entre os metros quadrados mais $$$$ de Porto Alegre.


----------



## Mifars (Mar 21, 2015)

Que natureza! Que paisagismo! 
Sempre digo, um pouco de verde, claro, bem cuidado, faz toda a diferença. 
Muito boas as fotos desta página.


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Petrópolis e Bela Vista


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

na hora de descer o pau em Porto Alegre muita gente aqui do fórum é a boa, mas quero ver mostrar outra cidade com um tecido urbano homogêneo e de alta qualidade tão extenso como o da capital gaúcha. Esse polígono com vértices no Bom Fim, SOGIPA, hospital Cristo Redentor, Protasio Alves, Jd. botânico e retornando ao Bom Fim é toda excelente, sem favelas, calçadas de granito (confesso, carecem de manutenção) e arborização farta. Isso pra não incluir bairros próximos que não são tão elitizados mas também são bons, como Lindoia, Farroupilha, além dos da ZS.

adorei as fotos. Thread raiz mesmo. Mostrou o prédio onde trabalho nas fotos 38 e 84.


----------



## RVpoa (Mar 9, 2007)

Na essências destas fotos está o que me faz amar essa cidade, prédios charmosos, casas classudas de bom gosto, esse verde abundante e os paralelepípedos. Concordo que é sem dúvida um dos núcleos mais extensos e homogêneos que tenho conhecimento englobando vários bairros.


----------



## Anderson carioca (Feb 12, 2010)

Esses bairros são lindos d+! Deve ser bom demais morar em locais tão bem urbanizados, arborizados e conservados. Não e a toa que Porto Alegre está sempre no topo dos rankings de qualidade de vida!


----------



## FLN105 (Mar 7, 2021)

Como é agradável um bairro arborizado. Aqui em Florianópolis arborização é praticamente inexistente, Florianópolis é péssima em urbanismo em geral.


----------



## Romão (Jul 24, 2008)

Porto Alegre é uma das cidades mais injustiçadas do país, até mesmo por parte de seus moradores que têm por "hobby" falar mal da cidade.
Pra uma cidade inserida em uma metrópole com mais de 4 milhões de habitantes, comparando com outras capitais de porte similar no Brasil, há muito mais méritos que deméritos.
A julgar pelas melhorias em andamento e projetos que começam sair do papel, vai melhorar muito nos próximos anos.
Pra mim é uma das grandes cidades mais interessantes e completas do BR.
Quanto ao thread só elogios, nada a acrescentar hehe.


----------



## Bonja (Oct 27, 2010)

Rendo minhas homenagens aos anônimos que plantaram ou preservaram todas estas lindas árvores. Acho uma delícia passear de carro ou a pé curtindo o verde delas

E concordo, o esporte preferido de muitos é falar mal - muito mal - de Porto Alegre, mas penso que é pura falta de conhecimento, de experiências, viagens, quiçá. Porto Alegre é, sim, demais!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Boa noite!

Que thread lindo e maravilhoso de POA!!! As fotos ficaram chocantes!!! Adorei ver essa outra parte da cidade que desconhecia. Acho que passei de carro com um forista amigo meu, mas não percorri esses bairros, pelo menos, não tenho lembrança. O que me vem á mente vendo essas fotos é que tem gente dizendo que Porto é uma cidade estagnada, decadente, suja etc... Por isso, é bom desmistificar tudo o que se fiz á respeito. É óbvio que Porto não é perfeita, pois falta muita coisa para melhorar (como qualquer metrópole brasileira), mas está longe dessa decadência comentada por alguns. Enfim, viajar é cultura também porque esmiúça e descortina muitos preconceitos.
Parabéns pelo lindo e completo thread!!! :applause:


----------



## snowb (Dec 15, 2006)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Que thread lindo e maravilhoso de POA!!! As fotos ficaram chocantes!!! Adorei ver essa outra parte da cidade que desconhecia. Acho que passei de carro com um forista amigo meu, mas não percorri esses bairros, pelo menos, não tenho lembrança. O que me vem á mente vendo essas fotos é que tem gente dizendo que Porto é uma cidade estagnada, decadente, suja etc... Por isso, é bom desmistificar tudo o que se fiz á respeito. É óbvio que Porto não é perfeita, pois falta muita coisa para melhorar (como qualquer metrópole brasileira), mas está longe dessa decadência comentada por alguns. Enfim, viajar é cultura também porque esmiúça e descortina muitos preconceitos.
> Parabéns pelo lindo e completo thread!!! :applause:


Recentemente repliquei um comentário em outro thread de alguém dizendo que Porto Alegre seria uma cidade com pobreza aparente alta. Na ocasião meu comentário (em linhas gerais) foi que se compararmos Porto Alegre com as grandes cidades do Brasil, acho a percepção de pobreza em POA é baixíssima. Ou seja, para padrões existentes no Brasil, Porto Alegre estaria muito bem. 
Agora acho que meu comentário sobre esse ponto dito aqui que outros foristas (possivelmente foristas de Porto Alegre mesmo) haveriam dito que a cidade é estagnada, suja, decadente, etc...acredito que é o mesmo motivo: talvez os foristas tenham um padrão de exigência muito alto, pois Porto Alegre jamais poderia ser considerada uma cidade (por exemplo) suja! Para os padrões existentes no Brasil, a cidade é na minha visão super limpa. Decadente? Talvez o centro, mas ok qual seria um centro de cidade grande do Brasil que não é decadente? De novo estou falando dos padrões existentes. 

Que o gaúcho é mais "chato" e exigente, acho que é fato. Mas qualquer vivente que já rodou o Brasil o suficiente volta para esses pagos achando tudo lindo.


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Fui eu que fiz o comentário snowb, hahahaha, Mas acho que muito dessa visão negativa da capital (que teu tenho) vem da percepção de contraste Porto Alegre x interior ou melhor, RMPOA x interior.

Enquanto que Curitiba é um farol urbanístico para o interior do PR, antecipando soluções e tendências que o interior depois copia, Porto Alegre - no setor público - ficou pra trás. Inovações como containers automatizados, semáforos com contagem de tempo, padronização de calçadas e mobiliário etc., são trazidas primeiro em cidades QUE NÃO PORTO ALEGRE. O que se tu parar pra pensar em termos de hierarquia dos municípios, é um absurdo.


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Maravilhosas as fotos, esse thread está maravilhoso. Parabenizo ao autor das fotos, pelo trabalho, pelo esmero e pela paciência.

POA tem alguns dos bairros nobres mais bonitos e agradáveis do Brasil.

Que me perdoem as cidades de boom recente, mas esses bairros nobres que cheiram a dinheiro velho são imbatíveis em charme, agradabilidade, paisagismo, etc.

Se eu fosse rico, milionário, iria querer morar em um duplex, em uma rua bem arborizada e charmosa, com muito comércio no bairro, como essas de POA... não iria me sentir bem morando em um prédio em centro de terreno, com 1 quarteirão murado de 4m de altura, concertina e tudo mais... como vemos em muitas capitais Brasil afora.


----------



## Imassgn (May 21, 2021)

Pra mim Porto Alegre passa muito uma vibe _old money. _Outra coisa que realmente me salta aos olhos é a influencia platina, em certos aspectos a cidade se assemelha mais com Montevideo do que a minha cidade (Curitiba). Por fim, sobre a questão de decadencia etc, acredito que se deva a 2 fatores: primeiro a relativa estagnação economica tanto da cidade quanto do estado nas ultimas décadas (a qual felizmente está se resolvendo); e em segundo a qualidade imbativel de parte do interior do RS. Ano passado saiu uma pesquisa da Fiocruz sobre as melhores cidades do país e cinco das dez primeiras eram do RS. Assim, não é que a cidade seja ruim, suja ou decadente e sim que a escala usada para medir ela seja bem elevada, como foi dito acima.


----------



## RG (Oct 27, 2005)

Fotos maravilhosas de uma das regiões mais bonitas de Porto Alegre!

Não vejo estagnação, old money ou decadência alguma em Porto Alegre. A cidade se mantém como uma das capitais com maior renda e PIB per capita do Brasil, além de ser muito moderna, com construções novas, em pelo menos 80% do território.

Essa impressão negativa de alguns foristas deve ocorrer em função da falta de cuidado com o Centro Histórico e com o 4° Distrito. Lamentavelmente, muitas pessoas tiram conclusões precipitadas ao conhecer apenas 3 ou 4 bairros da cidade. Vale ressaltar, entretanto, que mesmo o Centro Histórico está em condições melhores do que as áreas mais antigas de São Paulo, Rio, BH, Salvador, etc.


----------



## Sorvete na Testa (Feb 12, 2012)

Pietrin said:


> *na hora de descer o pau em Porto Alegre muita gente aqui do fórum é a boa* (Sorvegrifo)





snowb said:


> *Que o gaúcho é mais "chato"* e exigente, *acho que é fato.* (Sorvegrifo)


Fico lisonjeado com o vosso carinho com esse que vos escreve.

















Pietrin said:


> Esse polígono com vértices no Bom Fim, SOGIPA, hospital Cristo Redentor, Protasio Alves, Jd. botânico e retornando ao Bom Fim é toda excelente, sem favelas, calçadas de granito (confesso, carecem de manutenção) e arborização farta. Isso pra não incluir bairros próximos que não são tão elitizados mas também são bons, como Lindoia, Farroupilha, além dos da ZS.





RVpoa said:


> Na essências destas fotos está o que me faz amar essa cidade, prédios charmosos, casas classudas de bom gosto, esse verde abundante e os paralelepípedos. Concordo que é sem dúvida um dos núcleos mais extensos e homogêneos que tenho conhecimento englobando vários bairros.





Romão said:


> Porto Alegre é uma das cidades mais injustiçadas do país, até mesmo por parte de seus moradores que têm por "hobby" falar mal da cidade.
> Pra uma cidade inserida em uma metrópole com mais de 4 milhões de habitantes, comparando com outras capitais de porte similar no Brasil, há muito mais méritos que deméritos.
> A julgar pelas melhorias em andamento e projetos que começam sair do papel, vai melhorar muito nos próximos anos.
> Pra mim é uma das grandes cidades mais interessantes e completas do BR.
> Quanto ao thread só elogios, nada a acrescentar hehe.





snowb said:


> Recentemente repliquei um comentário em outro thread de alguém dizendo que Porto Alegre seria uma cidade com pobreza aparente alta. Na ocasião meu comentário (em linhas gerais) foi que se compararmos Porto Alegre com as grandes cidades do Brasil, acho a percepção de pobreza em POA é baixíssima. Ou seja, para padrões existentes no Brasil, Porto Alegre estaria muito bem.
> Agora acho que meu comentário sobre esse ponto dito aqui que outros foristas (possivelmente foristas de Porto Alegre mesmo) haveriam dito que a cidade é estagnada, suja, decadente, etc...acredito que é o mesmo motivo: talvez os foristas tenham um padrão de exigência muito alto, pois Porto Alegre jamais poderia ser considerada uma cidade (por exemplo) suja! Para os padrões existentes no Brasil, a cidade é na minha visão super limpa. Decadente? Talvez o centro, mas ok qual seria um centro de cidade grande do Brasil que não é decadente? De novo estou falando dos padrões existentes.
> 
> Que o gaúcho é mais "chato" e exigente, acho que é fato. Mas qualquer vivente que já rodou o Brasil o suficiente volta para esses pagos achando tudo lindo.





Rio atrato said:


> Maravilhosas as fotos, esse thread está maravilhoso. Parabenizo ao autor das fotos, pelo trabalho, pelo esmero e pela paciência.
> 
> POA tem alguns dos bairros nobres mais bonitos e agradáveis do Brasil.
> 
> ...





Imassgn said:


> Pra mim Porto Alegre passa muito uma vibe _old money. _Outra coisa que realmente me salta aos olhos é a influencia platina, em certos aspectos a cidade se assemelha mais com Montevideo do que a minha cidade (Curitiba). Por fim, sobre a questão de decadencia etc, acredito que se deva a 2 fatores: primeiro a relativa estagnação economica tanto da cidade quanto do estado nas ultimas décadas (a qual felizmente está se resolvendo); e em segundo a qualidade imbativel de parte do interior do RS. Ano passado saiu uma pesquisa da Fiocruz sobre as melhores cidades do país e cinco das dez primeiras eram do RS. Assim, não é que a cidade seja ruim, suja ou decadente e sim que a escala usada para medir ela seja bem elevada, como foi dito acima.


Bom, Porto Alegre passa de fato essa _vibe old money_ porque é uma cidade que se consolidou há muito tempo. Se bem que talvez o bairro mais _old money_ de Porto Alegre seja o Moinhos de Vento. Agora essa _vibe _platina que Porto Alegre tem eu não saberia explicar; não sei se é só uma adequação ao ambiente ou se, de fato, há algum tipo de intercâmbio acadêmico e/ou profissional entre Porto Alegre, Montevidéu e Buenos Aires. O que é interessante notar é que o prédios mantêm uma certa harmonia arquitetônica, não é aquela coisa "cada um por si, Deus por todos" e, felizmente, Porto Alegre passou longe da praga dos neocrássicos.

Vamos por bairros.

*Bela Vista*: Não sei se é o bairro verticalizado mais caro de Porto Alegre, talvez já tenha passado em valores o Moinhos de Vento, e ao contrário de sua contraparte mais central, o Bela Vista tem um caráter praticamente residencial, não existindo aquele comércio de rua que o Moinhos tem. Uma coisa curiosa do Bela Vista, e eu acho que não se replica muito pelo Brasil, são os prédios baixinhos de luxo, é comum veres prédios de 3, 4 andares com apartamentos cuja metragem tu só vês normalmente em grandes prédios mais sofisticados.
*Boa Vista*: Tem um caráter mais residencial unifamiliar, nem tanto como o Três Figueiras e um pouco menos abastado do que o bairro já mencionado. É conhecido por suas escolas, tanto quanto o Três Figueiras. Sediava a residência de verão do governador, sedia o Country Club e tende a ter um atividade comercial mas movimentada que o Três Figueiras.
*Jardim Europa*: Jardim Europa não é bairro, o Parque Germânia é uma coisa e todos os envolvidos nessa porcaria deveriam ser presos imediatamente e serem julgados sem demoras pelo Tribunal Penal Internacional. Todas as "construções" desse "bairro" devem ser demolidas e sal deverá ser jogado por toda a extensão do "bairro".
*Mont'Serrat*: O Mont'Serrat já é um bairro com um tanto a mais de vida comercial, comparando-o com o Bela Vista, mas não tão sofisticado quanto o último, já tendo uma característica classe média alta. Permite fácil acesso à pé ao Moinhos de Vento e ao Rio Branco (junto com esse fazia parte da colônia africana de Porto Alegre). Guarda semelhanças com o Auxiliadora e Higienópolis.
*Petrópolis*: O maior e mais diverso dos bairros citados. Há diversidade tanto de construção como social, deve ser o único que deve pegar uma classe média não tão média. É de todos o bairro com o maior conjunto histórico de casas e deve ser o bairro com o maior número de casas. O bairro é dividido pela Protásio Alves, com o lado norte mais sofisticado.
*Três Figueiras*: Junto com a Vila Assunção, é o bairro das mansões de Porto Alegre. Compete com a Vila Assunção entre os bairros de metro quadrado mais caro de Porto Alegre. É um bairro de verticalização baixa, com exceção das testadas da Terceira Perimetral e da Nilo Peçanha. É conhecido também pelos seus colégios que são o local de estudo da elite portoalegrense.


----------

